# Linux auf einem alten PC



## AvS (23. Mai 2002)

Hi,

ich möche meinen alten PC mit Linux neu aufsetzen. Nur weiss ich nicht welche Distribution ich dafür nehmen soll. Ich möchte wissen welches Produkt sich am besten für die folgende Hardware eignet!

120Mhz Pentium I
32MB RAM
2MB OnBoard Grafikkarte
Irgendeine Soundkarte


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Mai 2002)

Nun das ist schon sehr minimal 
aber grundsätzlich ist die distitribution relativ egal wenn mann sie minimal installiert 

Kommt drauf an was dein Rechner für dich erledigen soll.
Als Router währe er perfekt. Da reicht dann der fli4l Disketten Linux router.

Wenn du den zum lernen willst dann installier einfach :
z.B. Mandrake 
oder 
Debian 

ohne X Window (das heisst ohne grafische oberfläche).
Da bei Linux / Unix das was es zu lernen gibt eh meist in der Shell vorkommt.
Oder per vi (freu dich auf den vi) in irgendwelchen /etc/*.confs rumbasteln.

Grundsätzlich reicht der rechner auch für grafische oberfläche (mal von hardwarehungrigem KDE abgesehen, Gnome ist auch ein bissel hungrig).
Mit nem WindowManager wie BlackBox oder Fluxxbox WindowMaker dürftest sogar noch in recht brauchbarer geschwindigkeit fahren.

Also du hast die Wahl :

Lernen und relativ Leicht haben wollen 
-> Mandrake !
-> RedHat

Lernen und richt gefordert werden 
-> Debian

Nun lad dir nen älteren kernel runter zum lernen. Es kann dir ja mit deinem Rechner egal sein ob der Kernel eine Geforce3 unterstützt oder nicht 

Ansonsten habe ich gehört das bei Suse der vorkompilierte kernel ziemlich dicke beladen ist.

Insgesammt würde ich dir mit dem rechner raten einen eigenen kernel zu kompilieren oder von einem freund (der das vielleicht besser kann) vor ort kompilieren lassen.
Bei älteren Maschienen zahlt sich das richtig aus


----------



## AvS (23. Mai 2002)

Erstmal Danke für die riesige Aufklärung ! Zweitens habe ich leider keinen Freund der sich mit Linux besser auskennt als ich. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich der erste in meinem Freundeskreis der sich an Linux rantraut  .

Den PC möchte ich einfach zum lernen und verstehen von Linux/Unix haben. Deswegen lege ich mir auch wohl Mandrake zu. Gibts das umsonst oder muss man sich das kaufen ? Wenn ja wieviel so ungefähr ?

Danke nochmals !


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Mai 2002)

Wenn du ne gute Connection hast (oder ne menge geduld) 
Dann kannst dir das aus dem internet ziehen 

Ausser Suse bekommst du eigentlich alle Distributionen aus dem netz.
Bei Suse nur ne beschnittene da Suse ihre tools wie yast / yast2 usw nicht unter gpl gestellt haben.

schau  mal auf http://www.mandrake.com

PS: Wenn du ein brenner hast dann lohnt es sich gleich isos zu saugen. Mit isos ist die installation gerade von Mandrake fast leichter als die Windows Installation...
die schwierigen dinge kommen später 

PS: direkter link zur downloadseite :
http://www.linux-mandrake.com/de/ftptmp/1022178720.a8eed09607d21153d95be3c6ccd443e6.php

PS: willkommen bei den tuxianern 
Mit Linux kann man "Winlos Glücklich" werden


----------



## AvS (23. Mai 2002)

Tuxianer ? Was ist das ?  

Mal schauen wie ich mit Mandrake klarkomme ! Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall drauf  . Und falls ich probleme hab -komm ich zu euch gerannt  

Danke für den Link !


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Mai 2002)

Das ist TUX


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Mai 2002)

Und das ist ein Tuxianer


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Mai 2002)

Wenn man keine gute Connection hat, dann bekommt man Linux in so ziemlich jedem Laden zu kaufen oder man bestellt es sich bei Amazon.

@Holy:
1. Wo hast Du denn die gefunden? :-D
2. Jaja, "winlos" glücklich zu sein ist schon was schönes ;-)


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Mai 2002)

einfach nach "tux.jpg" gegoogelt (= ich liebe eingedeutschte internet fachworte  )


----------

